# [H] Bretonnian Pegasus Knights [W] £££



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I'm selling three unpainted, unprimed Bretonnian Peg Knights in good nick.

Long story short, I saw these guys on ebay, no bids, ten minutes left on the clock, bid on impulse and was quite surprised to win. Fact is, I actually don't need them as much as the money - so my umpetuousness is your gain.

Ten pounds a throw and I'll cover postage inside the UK. Sound good? Drop me a pm.

Will split, but I'd rather sell together.


----------

